# Convertir pal a ntsc



## SeRjFoRiUs (May 4, 2007)

pues lo dicho queria convertir la salida de pal de la vga a salida ntsc para una pantalla de 7" que tengo, encontre un aparato que lo hace por 25 euros, mi  pregunta es.. merece la pena comprarlo o sale mas economico buscar el esquema y montarlo, si me lo pudieseis poner el esquema para su realizacion mucho mejor para verlo, saludos, y gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (May 4, 2007)

Puedes ver este sitio donde hay un conversor de 
VGA a NTSC:
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc.html
Se ve lo bastante simple como para armarlo uno.
El problema de la conversión entre formatos de vídeo
compuesto como PAL, NTSC o SECAM es que son 
analógicos. Entonces tendías que capturar la señal
compuesta convirtiendola en RGB digital en el proceso
y luego remodularla al otro formato. La conversión es 
mucho mas compleja de lo que parece, por que el color
va encodificado en una subportadora y es de bajo ancho 
de banda. ResumenÑ la calidad es un asco.
Ahora, ¿seguro que tu tarjeta no tiene una salida s-video?
Si es así estás resuelto:
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html
A propósito, las taejetas mini'itx, como las que se instalan 
en los autos tienen salida NTSC o PAL seleccionable.

Saludos


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (May 7, 2007)

mi tarjeta grafica por supuesto que tiene salida s-video es mas, tengo un cable que pasa de s-video a RCA, y de hay lo mando a la tv para todo lo que se vea en el pc lo vea en la tv del salon, pero pense que eso es PAL, lo cual se veria igual que cuando la probe en blanco y negro, o si lo conecto hay ya se ve bien en color o tengo que seleccionar algo desde el pc por software


----------



## Perromuerto (May 7, 2007)

Pues yo probaría lo que tienes. No pasa nada si la
señal es PAL. Nada se va a quemar o va a arder.
Si no te funciona, construye el conversor de VGA
a video compuesto.

Saludos


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (May 7, 2007)

jajaaj lo de que no se va a quemar y todo eso ya lose, si yo puedo meterle pal pero como bien digo se ve en blanco y negro, pero probare lo de la salida asi, pero como es pal se vera igual de como digo, blanco y negro, los conversores estos que hay por internet eso aver si me informaciónrmo y lo comento y lo compro


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 7, 2007)

Una pregunta, suena a tonto, pero las targetas Nvidia y ati permiten salida en ntsc y pal, supongo que lo has mirado.
Puede que tengas el driver generico de microsoft, descargate el de tu fabricante donde encontraras todas las opciones activadas.

tambie muchos aparatos modernos son multinorma, mira bien tu pantalla 7'' en las configuraciones.


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (May 7, 2007)

pues aver contesto a eso la verdad que no no sabia yo eso de que se pudira por software por eso mismo pregunto, yo tengo una fx5200 de 128mb pero la que real ira con esa pantalla sera una xfx 8600gt con doble salida dvi y una salida s-video, 

la pantalla de 7" como bien dije con pal funciona pero en blaco y negro no en color, y si funciona perfect en ntsc que lo probe cambiandole la salida al dvd, los drivers de mi grafica no son los genericos de windows ni nada son los que trae la grafica pero hare eso la conectare y vere aver las opciones que tenga para configurarla, si os enterais de algo porfavor comentarlo, de como se hace o toda la información q tengais, muchas gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (May 10, 2007)

He averiguado que algunos driver de nvidia ponen la saturacion
de color a cero. Por eso debes buscar en la configuracion de la
tarjeta por las opciones avanzadas y fijarte en los valores. SI
estan a cero, aumentalos a ver que pasa.

Suerte


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (May 11, 2007)

ok, aver si me la traigo aki y la conecto al pc que ahora mismo esta en la capital y yo en un pueblo


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 11, 2007)

Te garantizo que funciona, pero si la salida es la de tipo croma, esa de los cuatro pines cuidado con el adaptador que utilizas hay algunos modelos que no funcionan corectamente (adaptador euro a RGB con conector de croma ese falla, pero con el que trae la tarjeta todo ok).

Normalmente en los driver de NVIDEA en avanzado hay una pertaña verde por ahi esta.


----------

